
Google Drive client updated and is now broken on Windows 10 machines - pgrote
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/drive/Km-e-xRJ9b4;context-place=forum/drive
======
TillE
Thanks for posting this, I didn't get any hits for the error message on
Google. It's a pretty bad way to botch an upgrade, displaying a worrying error
message like this. A good reminder that I should back up all my Google stuff.

